

Simple Chrome window resizer - grahamel
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/browser-resize/pnmdcoaajafdppfpioijldebfbpogopn

======
grahamel
I made this last year for fun while working on a responsive project, partly to
continue learning about extensions and also to do some non jQuery JavaScript,
to help wean me off using it unnescessarily in projects.

Code is on github too, [https://github.com/grahamlicence/chrome-
resize](https://github.com/grahamlicence/chrome-resize) if you want a starting
point to make your own.

In light of the "Window resizer" extension trickery I'd recommend making your
own one because it's fun and you can make it do exactly what you need.

